# Amelanchier, also know as shadbush, serviceberry



## DanMcG (May 30, 2009)

Anybody ever try this wood for smoking? its a very dense/heavy wood and it does produce a tasty small berry if the birds don't eat them all first.
I got to triim a hedge of the stuff for my mom and some is 6" at the base.


----------



## smoke freak (May 30, 2009)

Try it and let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## jimr (May 31, 2009)

I have never used it for smoking but probably will soon.  I looked high and low for serviceberry tree.  You can find all the shrubs you want.  This tree was only 5' tall and 1" diameter when I got it.  It is now 16" tall and about 4 1/2" diameter.  This last fall a buck decided that there weren't enough trees in the woods to rub on and took half the bark off of it.  Woods is full of all kinds of different trees and this dude had to rub my $189 tree....


----------

